# Question about taking multiple blocks



## MikeUberTYL (Oct 3, 2016)

I recently signed up in one of the markets available for Flex (Dallas) and wanted to know if there was a limit on how many blocks that could be taken at a given time. Of course, I would prioritize 4 hour blocks more than anything else.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

1


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

As many as you want, up to 40 hrs per week (8 or 9 hrs per day max) but they can't overlap. 

Realistically, you'll be lucky to snatch one block if you're faster than everyone else.


----------

